# where do people buy their bands from



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello everybody I was wondering if any of you people use latex sheeting for bands and if you do please tell me where you get it and how much it cost. Also if you use anything else can you please let me know what you use, where you get it and how much it cost. Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tb gold from ptmart.com 6 yards for $23.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for that but I live in Australia and to import that would be more then I would LIKE to spend on theraband can some more people *PLEASE* send some more comments. Thanks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I buy my gold from www.clubwarehouse.com.au

For black, I just pick it up at my local physio @ $1.50 per meter.


----------

